# 2003 Toyota Tacoma with Fisher 6’9” MM Plow



## frogandfish (Jan 20, 2021)

See Craigslist ad below. Was my Mom's daily driver for work and used for driveway plowing. Bought a new tacoma (with that wimpy HS plow) so time to sell. Brand new frame and parts through Toyota warranty. Can't get a small truck with a real commercial plow anymore. $13,500 obo

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/grd/d/green-village-2003-tacoma-with-fisher/7263553750.html


----------

